# REVIEW : Jaben's GoVibe Porta Tube Amp - Review Thread (ex demo)



## Brooko

Thought I'd kick this off and ask anyone who's involved in the demo circulation to post their impressions.


----------



## Brooko

*Porta Tube (GoVibe) - Something Really Special.*
   

   
  Firstly - I don't have a lot of gear, so when I got the opportunity to try this I was really grateful.  _*Many thanks to Josh and the team at Jaben for making this happen*_.  I've never experienced a tube amp before - and unlike a lot of the other demo-ers, all I can do is compare this to my E11 (portable) and E9 (desktop) setup.
   

   

   
   
  To make it nice and fair - for all three amps I am using the same source (iPod Touch G4 via LOD).  I'm comparing using a set of DT880 Pros (250 ohm), and I'll also briefly comment on my Alessandro MS1i & Brainwavz B2.
   

   
*Physical Dimensions*
  The Porta Tube measures approx 115mm x 73mm x 28mm.  Add another 13mm for the volume pot.  It weighs approx 315g.  Comparatively my E11 is a fairly diminutive 92 x 54 x13mm and 65g.
   
  The Porta Tube has a 3.5 mm input socket, and dual 3.5mm and 6.3mm headphone out sockets.  It also has a power on/off switch, and an adjustable volume pot.  It operates off an internal rechargable battery which Josh tells me is good for around 10 hours portable use.  It is recharged via the included wall-wart.  You can power the Porta Tube off the mains, and listen at the same time - so it would be good for desktop use.  It also comes with 4 small rubber footings prefitted - again good for use in a desktop setting.  The top is vented, and you can just catch a glimpse of the tube when in operation.  The Porta Tube does generate a bit of heat when operating - but nothing excessive.  It's warm to the touch - but definitely not hot.
   

   

   
  It came with a plug, an adaptor, cord for connection to a suitable DAP, and a nice velour case.
   

   

   
*Technical Specs*
  I hope to add to this section - if I can actually find any information.  Unfortunately nothing was included with the demo box, and I cannot find a website.  I have asked Josh for more information, and will edit this post if I discover anything.
   
*First impressions*
  Aesthetically the unit is really quite sleek, and looks extremely well built.  The pot is a little loose, but apart from the little bit of slack, it has an extremely nice smooth motion.  Whilst I couldn't see myself using the GVPT in a really portable situation (ie on the move), I could see myself taking it with me to work, or to a cafe, or anywhwere else I just wanted to chill out.  It looks fantastic on a desktop - sleek and unobtrusive.
   
  Once I charged it, I connected my headphones, and had my first listen.  First impression, and hasn't changed after the 10 hours or so I've been using it - very clear, very balanced - warm and eneveloping - and very smooth.  This has been my first listen to a tube based amp, and I really like it.  With the 250 ohm DT880's, I'm only at about 1/4 on the volume pot - so this little amp looks to have a serious amount of driving power.  I asked my wife (she has the better ears) to listen with no music playing, then raised the volume to 100%.  She confirms what I hear - or more precisely didn't hear.  Even at maximum volume, the amp is completely 'black' - no hiss, no noise.
   
  To give you an idea of how good this unit is (to my inexperienced ears), I recieved it on Tuesday, and fully intended to run it through it's paces, and get started on comparisons.  From first listen - instead of critically trying different genre's and testing strengths and weaknesses, I ended up 'lost' in Eric Clapton's "Unplugged" ablbum, and from there to Nils Lofgren's "Acoustic Live".  Over two hours elapsed, and I was just sitting there with a silly grin on my face - totally enjoying the music.  Almost three days later I'm finally sitting down to put together some impressions - then I can get back to simply listening again.
   
  (Photo - you can just see the tube through the grill)

   
   
*Sound Quality & Comparisons*
  Having never heard a tube amp before, I didn't know what to expect.  I'm not very good at describing in audiophile terms - so I'll simply tell you what I'm hearing.

 First, it appears really detailed - I am hearing everything, and it is really clear.
 I'm also finding that instruments are well separated - I am able to listen to everything, and that's what makes it so engaging I think
 Mid-range (especially vocals and acoustic instruments) are really smooth and an absolute pleasure to listen to.
 Bass has a nice kick and is quite punchy. No sign of boominess or hollowness.
 Highs are not overly prominent - maybe rolled off a little, but this still has sparkle for me - so it's a really nice overall tone.
 If I had to sum up in a few words I'd say smooth, warm, rich but sweet - definitely not dark.
   
  OK - onto comparisons:
   
*Classical* - Julia Fischer and the Russian Philharmonic (Tchaikovsky's Concerto for violin in D, Op. 35: I. Allegro moderato)
  GVPT - warm and enveloping - the timbre of the violin sounds really perfect
  E11 - overall warmth is still very good - just lacking the clarity and sweetness I was getting from the GVPT.  For the first time to me the E11 sounds a little 'dark' in comparison.
  E9 - closer to the GVPT overall - but again doesn't sound quite as sweet.  Clarity is good though.  Still very enjoyable.
   
*Jazz *- Diana Krall (Love Me Like A Man)
  With all three amps, this track was actually quite closely matched.  The main difference was a little more sparkle with the GVPT, and also a shade more clarity.  But all 3 (because of their warmth) make Jazz shine.  No clear standout winner here - all very enjoyable.
   
*Blues* - Joe Bonamassa (Another Kinda Love - live)
  Bass line is good with all three amps.  All 3 are very similar once again - with the E11 and E9 being slightly drier in the vocals.  The main difference with the GVPT is a sense of smoothness and richness.
   
*Classic Rock* - Eric Clapton (Layla)
  This one was easier to spot - all three sound great, but the GVPT has the edge with clarity, and just sounds more engaging.  It somehow just pulls me in.
   
*Overall*
  All 3 amps are really close.  There is no doubt that the E9 and GVPT have the edge with pure power.  Overall difference is mainly clarity (minor difference in favour of the GVPT) but also sweetness,a nd richness of tone.  Especially with acoustics - I find myself lost a little more with the GVPT.  It's hard to describe - perhaps best to say that the GVPT just provides a little more 'body' and 'timbre'.  It's also quite lifelike.
   

   
*Other Headphones.*
  Sadly I recently sold off my SRH840's, SE425's and AD700's - to make way for the DT880's and SRH940's.  Unfortunatelly the 940's are in transit - so all I have left is the Brainwavz B2 IEM's and my Alessandro MS1is'
   
  The B2's are extremely easy to drive - and to be honest, the GVPT really supplies too much power.  I had to have the volume down so low that I was in danger of channel imbalance on the pot.  When I got it right, it makes the B2's really sweet.  Takes a little edge off the highs - which is nice, while still retaining a great mid-range.  If the GVBT had a gain switch - it would be easier.
   
  MS1is - I have a couple of mods done with these already - quarter modded Senn pads & vented 4 joles to add a little more bass impact.  They're still pretty bright compared to my Beyers.  The GVPT really goes well with the MS1i's though.  The brightness is still there, but it's somehow more palatable, and very engaging.  I'd love to hear these again with the GVPT - after I eventually woody them.  In the meantime a really good match - especially for rock and blues.
   
*Summing Up*
  Based on the sound and form factor - I've really enjoyed this little amp, and if I had the money, I'd definitely consider it.  What it has done is kindled my interest in a tube based amp.  The GVPT does everything right for my ears - very musical, sweet and engaging.  I'm pretty sure it has a really good synergy with both the Alessandros and also the Beyers - but especially the Beyers.
   
  I'd like to close in saying thanks to Josh for this opportunity, and for giving the community a chance to participate and enjoy it.


----------



## tamu

Nice review mate. 

I agree with the ms1s being a good match. I'll post some more impressions later on.

The only downside is the cramped soundstage. But still it's a great amp.


----------



## puresilence

Thanks for starting the thread up, it's a solid start. I'll post my impressions when I have time to give it a more thorough review.


----------



## puresilence

I'll have less pics since Brooko has already done a great job with showing it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
This is my first tube amp, and my first real review, so bear with me.
   
*Setup*

iPod Nano -> FIIO LOD ->GVPT (the headphones connected is a pair of HD25-1 IIs)

   
  Here is a picture with all the items I got as part of the package (also pictured is my Nuforce Icon HDP). I've already attached the rubber feet to the GVPT. I was lucky enough to have a pair of IEMs to audition as well (Feels Pro900). I'll describe my impressions later.
   

   
   
*Technical Specs*

 I couldn't find any online, so I'm leaving this section blank for now.
   

 First of all, thanks to Josh and the Jaben team for giving me the opportunity to test the GoVibe Porta Tube Amp. I've only used solid state amps before, so this is new to me. Thanks a lot!
   
  Now, on to the review!
   
_*First Impressions*_


 At a first glance, the unit is fairly sleek and well-built. Its design is simple and to-the-point, nothing too confusing for a user of any level.
   
  In regards to portability, it's clearly not as portable as an E11 and the like, but is portable enough for me to take to work or any other location I'd be sedentary for a while.
   
  In regards to initial sound quality impressions, it's a great little amp. It's certainly increased the clarity of my music connected from my iPod. It's a joy to listen to and I find myself lost in the music at times.
   
  In regards to "hiss", I certainly hear a hiss with the 32 ohm Feels Pro 900 IEM and my 70 ohm HD25-1 IIs (particularly at the highest volume). I don't hear any hiss with the HD 650s (300 ohms).
   
  In regards to the temperature of the amp itself, it does not go above warm, in spite of hours of usage. It's built well.
   
*More detailed analysis*
   
  I'm fairly new to the audiophile world, so I'll describe it the best as I can. As a further caveat, I'm unsure how good the GVPT is with my Sennheiser headphones in terms of synergy.
   
  In regards to my setup, I'm using iPod to GVPT with a FIIO LOD (highest quality v0 or 320kbps mp3s) as well as hooking up the pre-amp of my HDP to output to the GVPT, keeping the knob at 3 o'clock while the HDP is standing vertically (trying to avoid clipping) with FLAC sources.
   
   
*Amp Power*

 Certainly not lacking power by any means. It drives my HD650s and retains a solid amount of clarity.
   
*Amp Sound Quality/Signature*

 As tamu mentioned, the soundstage somewhat cramped, but is still much better than it would be otherwise.
 Instrument separation and vocals are solid (as Brooko mentioned, the mid-range really shines).
 Instruments and voices are natural-sounding.
 Bass has quite a bit of punch, yet does not sound unnatural.
 Highs are a tad rolled off (I really heard it in Scene 1. Moderato of Swan Lake in the crux of the song).
 As for a general sound description, as Brooko said, it's warm, rich, and sweet. Not harsh or dark by any means.
   
   
*Other headphones*
   
_HD 25-1 II_
  Easily driven by the GVPT. I keep the volume control around 9-12 o'clock and only push it higher for songs recorded at lower volumes. It works great with it and is quite a potent portable setup. I love listening it when hooked up to my iPod nano. I find I find the most enjoyable songs are rock and folk songs. The instrument separation and the fullness of the sound make it a pleasurable listening experience.
   
_Feels Pro 900_
  Driven  with ridiculous ease by the GVPT. I have to keep the volume control around 9 o'clock or it becomes unbearably loud. As mentioned before, there is noticeable hissing during dead periods. Sounds decent with the GVPT, but as a caveat, I'm not really an IEM person. It shines with relatively bass-heavy songs (some songs from Daft Punk, etc.). Those are a blast to listen t .
   
  Also, since I got this as part of the loaner program, I'll give this a quick review.
   
  I'm not much of an IEM person (I prefer larger headphones), but this is a solid set. As previously mentioned, the bass is great, but the mid-range is also pretty solid. The highs and soundstage are decent.  I just prefer larger headphones, but at around $60, they're a great set for the price if you're in the market for IEMs. Certainly better than skullcandy and stock Apple earbuds.
   
*Summary*
  I've enjoyed my first taste of a tube amp. It's a great for a portable setup, particularly in a working environment. Thanks once again to Josh and Jaben for letting me try it. I hope the next person enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## Brooko

Thanks for the impressions.  Interesting on the hiss - I'll have to try it with some other gear to see if I get anything similar.  Mine does appear to be quite "black" (soundless) so far - with both the Beyers and Alessandros.  It's a great match with the MS1i's - been listening to them for a lot of today.  Just ended up confirming a purchase with Josh - shows you how much I really like this amp!


----------



## rasmushorn

I have a few more pictures in this thread:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/562045/govibe-porta-tube
   
  I would love to spend more time with this amplifier. I was very impressed when I heard it at Jabens in Hong Kong. I wish there was a loaner program or something. 
  Also I think the price was a bit high to in order to make a decision to buy it immediately. 
   

 I just had a chance to listen to the GoVibe Porta Tube at Jaben in Hong Kong and I was deeply surprised by its sound. I paired it with my own travel companions my iPhone 4 with ALAC and DT-1350 and a pair of HD650 present in the showroom and specially with the DT-1350 it was a great combination. I only had 15-20 minutes in the shop as I was on my way to the airport but that was enough to put this amplifier on my list. This amplifier is the most rich and lifelike portable amplifier I have heard with great detail and a warm-ish sound to it.
   
  I could not find a lot of info about it here. That is probably because it was released for sale less than two weeks ago but if anyone has done some comparisons to other portable amplifiers I would love to read more about this. It is not the smallest portable amp but fully worth the extra size. 
   
  Here are some pictures.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just received the loaner.  First impressions.....Positive!  Seems to be doing quite well w/ the HD800 out of the box.  Need to flesh out the pairing more then will try my T50rps and some IEMs.  In case I missed it what was the rated output impedance again from 6.3mm and 3.5mm?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Just received the loaner.  First impressions.....Positive!  Seems to be doing quite well w/ the HD800 out of the box.  Need to flesh out the pairing more then will try my T50rps and some IEMs.  In case I missed it what was the rated output impedance again from 6.3mm and 3.5mm?


 

  
  If I may ask - is there a loaner? Is it only a US loaner program?
  Looking forward to hear more Anaxilus....


----------



## Squirelrepublic

I got this amp for loan last week, and here's my impression about it.
   
  The amp comes with
   - feels iem
   - 3,5 to 3,5mm jack
   - rca to mini jack
   - ipod LO dock
   - Wall Charger
   
   
   
  Here's my unit side by side with ALO continetnal

   
  Physical Impression :
   
  Build quality seems great, it handles well; i prefer this over ALO continental physically. a bit big and bulky compared to most portable amp. I'm not sure with what tube is used but it looks a bit bigger than the 6111 tube and i didn't open the unit as this is just a loan. The tube won't get hot and it just warm. As for portability, you can't use this for daily use as in if you ride bus to work; sometimes you hear the tubes moving if you walk. It got 3.5mm and 6.3mm output jack; however the 6.3mm jack in my unit is a bit loose and sometimes you lost the sound in the right channel. Battery live is arround 7 hours which is pretty good compared to continental.
   
  For driving capabilities; they claim that it can make akg k1000 sing, when i tried this on k1000. Yes it does sound but doesn't bring the full potential of it. To reach the listenable level, you need to crack it up to almost max (arround 3 or 4 o clock). It drives everything else with no problem though.
   
  Sound impression :
  Song used :
  Hotel California - The Eagles (live) - Hell Freezes Over - WAV
  Source : Ipod touch 5g, sansa fuze
  headphones used : AKG k701, AT esw10jpn, AT w10ltd,
   
  This song is the one that i really remember, i listened to this song over and over again in many phones,
  One thing that you may notice directly is this amp perform really well on midrange and high notes, the guitar string sounds so crisp, it sounds so realistic to me, feels like I'm listening to a real guitar and the tubes kicks in just in time when needed, it sounds great. vocal is lush and smooth, a bit congested for don's voice but still tolerable, bass is punchy but for me not really well defined, i've heard better from portables amp and in this one is just fine, i can't feel the bottom-end of the conga and is just of mid-bass. Soundstage is a let down. I feel the soundstage is very cramped by width and depth.
  Separation is great on my w10ltd and just fine on my esw10jpn. I feel the sound is a bit too bright on my esw10jpn. It is a bit tiring and fatiguing on those.
   
  Oh, i tried this amp with Senns HD600 and for me it pair wells (compared to my Audio Technica), mostly due to hd600 open design (huge soundstage) and laid back sound which balance each other very well.
   
  Overall, i pretty much like the amp, I'm not sure about the price but if it is 600us$, I think that's a bit too high for portable amp,


----------



## Anaxilus

Well, how does it compare to the continental?!  I thought that was going to the whole point of the post, lol.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Well, how does it compare to the continental?!  I thought that was going to the whole point of the post, lol.


 

  
  Me too


----------



## Squirelrepublic

Quote: 





squirelrepublic said:


> I got this loan side by side with my continental (which i sold within 10 days). unfortunately my continental didn't pair well with any of my headphones and they are not fully burned, can't use them with any HD218/228/238 (they screech !!!! literary screech i dunno what happen ... sorry i'm a newbie) then went to meet and tried it with a pair of k701 but meh still doesn't work well, didn't tried continental with k1000 don't think it powers them, but somehow it works with my k430,
> here's comparison between them in akg k430 :
> my source is pico dac, ipod 5th gen, sansa fuze
> 1. soundstage of continental is substantially bigger than portatube,
> ...


----------



## webbie64

Two questions regarding the Porta Tube.

1. Has anyone seen anything indicating whether it benefits from any 'burn in' period and, if so, what was the recommended 'burn in' time?

2. For those that have experienced it, can you make a comment on whether, like some full size tube amps, it appears to improve in SQ after a warm up period?

Looking forward to any genuine replies (Please don't turn this into a diversion about whether 'burn in' or 'warm up' are valid concepts or the like. I'm just interested to see if anyone has experiences with/opinions on the Porta Tube in these areas).

Thanks.


----------



## severim

I was in Jaben today, and another gentleman was trying out the Portatube while I was comparing the Rx Mk2 to my E11. We got to talking after I heard him mention the Continental - one of which I have arriving from ALO in the next few days. After he finished his testing, he passed it over. I listened for a few moments to the intro of Marilyn Manson's "The Beautiful People" and the difference between the Mk2 and the Portatube was night and day. More ... "raw" is the only way I can describe it. It was one of those moments where you push something away that's too expensive lest you become addicted. A great portable amp... Hope someone more knowledgeable reviews it against the Continental.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





webbie64 said:


> Two questions regarding the Porta Tube.
> 1. Has anyone seen anything indicating whether it benefits from any 'burn in' period and, if so, what was the recommended 'burn in' time?
> 2. For those that have experienced it, can you make a comment on whether, like some full size tube amps, it appears to improve in SQ after a warm up period?
> Looking forward to any genuine replies (Please don't turn this into a diversion about whether 'burn in' or 'warm up' are valid concepts or the like. I'm just interested to see if anyone has experiences with/opinions on the Porta Tube in these areas).
> Thanks.


 

 Hi Ian - I think I can respond to this.  As far as I know - I was the first to get the P-T for my region (Josh sent a separate one to NZ), so it wouldn't have been burnt in at all.  I actually ended up buying the unit I was sent - so it hasn't been to anyone else, and I've had it since it arrived (so I guess around 6-7 weeks now).  I haven't noticed any major changes in the one I have.  It sounded great from day one - mine is the first review in this thread - and I've had no regret in parting with the cash for it.  For a transportable rig (iPodTouch > LOD > P-T > DT880/HD600) I still find it simply pure enjoyment.


----------



## Yale

Quote: 





severim said:


> I was in Jaben today, and another gentleman was trying out the Portatube while I was comparing the Rx Mk2 to my E11. We got to talking after I heard him mention the Continental - one of which I have arriving from ALO in the next few days. After he finished his testing, he passed it over. I listened for a few moments to the intro of Marilyn Manson's "The Beautiful People" and the difference between the Mk2 and the Portatube was night and day. More ... "raw" is the only way I can describe it. It was one of those moments where you push something away that's too expensive lest you become addicted. A great portable amp... Hope someone more knowledgeable reviews it against the Continental.


 

 Uncle Eric's comments may be informative regarding your Conti.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/563201/alo-the-continental/


----------



## dyl1dyl

Nice reviews so far, I may have to drop by Jaben soon and test this out.


----------



## juman231

Hi Everyone, Here is my review of the Go-Vibe Porta Tube.
   
  This is my first time writing a "review" of an equipment. I hope you guys can find it helpful in your future gear purchases. This review was done with my Cowon J3, Audio Technica ATH-M50, and the amplifier. All of the tracks were in FLAC format. Before I start though I'd like to mention that because I only have the M50 that is already quite well driven with the J3, the amp was reviewed almost only as a tube buffer instead of an amplifer. 
   
  I will review by comparing how each track sounded different with and without the amp. 
   
  "The Way I Am" by Ingrid Michaelson.
  Going from without the amp to with the amp, first thing that's noticeable is the guitar string. If any of you guys play the guitar, I'm sure you are familiar with the sound when the string isn't fully pressed down to the fingerboard and the string vibrates on the frets. With the amp, this sound was less visible. Throughout the song, I felt the textures of the strummed guitar strings were more visible without the amp. 
   
  "What a Wonderful World" by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole.
  Again when I went from without to with the amp, I could hear the treble details being covered up. What's unique to this song, is that you can hear Israel's heavy breathing when he starts out playing the ukulele. I would agree that M50's treble is a little emphasized, but with the amp, it was too quiet. When looking at it in terms of faithful reproduction of music, and it wasn't quite the case. However, there was an aspect that I thought helped cover up M50's weakness, the upper mids (or very lower end of treble region.) The small amount of added upper mids made the ukulele sound reproduced more like it should have been when listened to M50 without the amp.
   
  "The Elgar Concerto" by Jacqueline Du Pre.
  In this track, I felt that everything just came together with the amp. The amp tuned down the white noise apparent in many old classical recordings (The texture details I talked about in the above two tracks was largely unaffected, since the white noise ate up most of the details without the amp anyway,) while the small bump in upper mids (I would describe it as the notes on the D string of the cello mostly) helped convey Du Pre's emotional play better. Going back to it without the amp, I felt the track didn't get me to that emotional state as it did.
   
  Inception OST "Time"
  The amp made the low bass on this track more bloated, making other instruments more difficult to hear.
   
  Overall, the general characteristic of the amp was that while it cut away at the treble details, it's added upper mid bump made guitars and cellos sound more "musical." The bass sometimes was too bloated, making other part of the music difficult to hear.
   
  This experience was a precious one. First, it helped me quench my curiosity on how a high-end, well designed gear sounded like as well as how much or little difference I should expect when purchasing a new gear. While the difference in sound with and without the amp was not as drastic as I thought it would be from reading the reviews, that didn't mean I didn't appreciate the changes. Afterall, I did have my revelatory experience with the Elgar Concerto. Moreover, this loaner program allowed me to get an idea of what audiophilia meant, the beauty of taking the effort and resources to get that small improvement that DID make a difference and brought you one step closer to heaven. I hope a day comes when money is no object to my enjoying music. Lastly, the program gave me the comfort of knowing that I didn't have to have expensive gears to enjoy music in a satisfactory level, which I guess is enough for a budget-bound college student like me. 
   
  Thank you so much to Josh and Jaben for the loaner program!


----------



## Stephen L

The amp does not really need any warm up. I turn it on and cannot notice and difference in SQ, even after listening to it for more than 2 hours.


----------



## dBel84

I was not part of the loaner program but thought I would post a link to the other thread with my impressions. I am enjoying the portability and sound of this amp very much ..dB


----------



## fejnomit

Anyone had a chance to test a unit with the dac as well?  Is there a thread somewhere about that?


----------



## andrewmorio

Brooko. Great review.Great equipment esp.the Beodynamic headphones.


----------



## dBel84

Quote: 





fejnomit said:


> Anyone had a chance to test a unit with the dac as well?  Is there a thread somewhere about that?


 


  I linked to the dac version above - perhaps not as obvious so here is the other thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/562045/govibe-porta-tube ..dB


----------



## Gforce8

anyone had experience pairing this amp with DT800/600? currently using this setup.. still feel that there is something lacking.. which i can't seem to point out where exactly it is..


----------



## shigzeo

Hey Sorry to resurrect a semi-necro, but does anyone know about the 6,3mm and the 3,5mm outputs? Are they the same? Say, does the same current flow through the 3,5 so that DT880 600Ω don't have to step up to 6,3mm phono jack? Conversely, what happens when 3,5mm phones are plugged into the 6,3mm with a step up jack?


----------



## dBel84

These plugs are in parallel - ie same thing on both, no real value in using an adapter. It is convenient having both available..dB


----------



## shigzeo

Thank you for that. I wish Jaben would release this information publicly. It's difficult to always sort out later.


----------



## DimitriTrush

Come on down and listen one now! My office is open always. Im charging three and two more for later. These are favorite amps among Japanese audiophiles so come one and listen. I can agree to disagree little the original the person who posted. High is not rolled off, but may be its more closer in high ranges that make it sounds darker. But I dont know about that. This amp is the target.


----------



## shigzeo

Haha, you are forgetful; I already heard it. Amazing sounding amp. Not so sure about it as a thought-out package though. If sound only was worth the price, then yes. I'll hear it again as I love it.
  Quote: 





dimitritrush said:


> Come on down and listen one now! My office is open always. Im charging three and two more for later. These are favorite amps among Japanese audiophiles so come one and listen. I can agree to disagree little the original the person who posted. High is not rolled off, but may be its more closer in high ranges that make it sounds darker. But I dont know about that. This amp is the target.


----------



## rasmushorn

It is a great amplifier. I would love to compare it to some of the other I have. But that would require a loaner for at least a few weeks. I think listening to it for a few minutes in a showroom is not enough.


----------



## shigzeo

Too bad I ain't in Denmark no more as it would have been my pleasure to introduce it to you. I'll be bedding down with it for a few weeks come a few days. Before that, I have in some ways, a more interesting amp to introduce to Headfi.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Too bad I ain't in Denmark no more as it would have been my pleasure to introduce it to you. I'll be bedding down with it for a few weeks come a few days. Before that, I have in some ways, a more interesting amp to introduce to Headfi.


 
   
  I had a chance to listen to it two times at jaben in Hong Kong. And I was very impressed! With HD650 it sounds very powerful. 
   
  But I have some portable amplifiers I am very happy with and it would require more time with all my headphones (I only brought my DT-1350 with me to HK). Also it would be great to compare it with L3 and the Just Audio AHA-120. They might all be able to work as a "part-time" desktop amplifier. 
   
  Have you been to Denmark?


----------



## shigzeo

I have been to denmark, but not with the GoVibe. I was born in Sweden and was there this last September-December. Been to Børnholm, too, which was wonderful. Wonderful land you have down there. I'll be doing a full review of the GoVibe Tube or Tube plus, not sure which one yet. I'm not one for USB DACs as I never use them, but I may review that model instead just to cover all bases.


----------



## rasmushorn

I like Sweden better - they have more wild life and beautiful nature!
   
  Looking forward to the review. Hoping for a comparison with the L3 maybe?


----------



## shigzeo

Alas, no L3 for me. I'd love to borrow one and compare, but that simply isn't in my books, I think.


----------



## legacyfate

Hi guys, I'm very new to this scene. Got myself a ath-a1000x and a porta tube+ amp, cheap bundle from Jaben. Really enjoying the sound even though I have no background knowledge on any audio stuffs.
   
  It's my 2nd day using the amp, gave it a good 5 hour 1st charge and it worked pretty well. However, the amp power LED started to flicker slowly after 2 hours and my sound went on and off. Guessed that it was low on power but most of the reviews said that it can last for 7-10hours so I'm a little worried. 
   
  I'm having it on the 2nd charge cycle now and it seems to take very long to get fully charged and does not justify the amount of time I could use it before it runs out of juice. Can anyone share with me how long you usually charge it, how long it lasts for you each time you charge it fully and if there is any indication of its battery being fully charged? 
   
  It's my first time such expensive (for me) audio equipments and I hope they can last me as long as possible. Thanks in advance for your response!
   
   
  *Been charging it for 4 hours now but the red LED is still on :l


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys..
I know this is long time ago thread. But i am curious about this product as well. Recently i tried to get continental v2 but the store they don't have it anymore and they wait for continental v3. Do you think is worth wait for conti v3 or i just grab this black beauty...thanks guys.


----------



## Wyd4

I just purchased one of these.
 I am currently using Mr Speakers Mad Dogs 3.2
  
 I might have  a listen over the coming days and report back here.

 Scott


----------



## Wyd4

Well.
eagles -hell freezes over > Ak100 > govibe porta tube > mad dog 3.2s.
First time I have been disappointed that my commute home had come to an end


----------



## Brooko

The P-T is a great piece of kit isn't it?  Always regretted selling mine.  Was a fantastic match with Beyer DT880s.


----------



## Wyd4

Yeah I haven't had much time with it but man I love it. Such a smooth but detailed welcoming tone.
Tried some he650s with it in store also s I hadn't heard them. Looks like something else to save for pending how the alpha dogs sound.


----------



## Wyd4

He being hd... Thanks phone auto correct


----------



## daltonljj

I feel you ... sold mine and kinda regret to a certain extent ....  as of now i'm just looking for a good tube amp (desktop/portable) ... i'm really hard to please ... tried the continental v3 must say it has better clarity but it just isn't giving me the lush warm feel that came with the portatube .... the worst part is that after being expose to higher clarity i feel that the portatube is just incomplete .... even contemplated on getting either the wa7 fireflies and pan am .... argh it is never perfect ... haha If only money were no object I would buy every audio equipment to test till my hearts content.


----------



## sidrpm

My main rig is Ak120 > PortaTube > Fitear TG334.
 The PT really has great synergy with this setup.
  
 Alternately at home or during overseas trip it feeds into my Fostex TH900 and does a fantastic job.
  
 My secondary rig where the amp changes to the ALO RxMK3b+ is also good but for many reasons I still keep this as a backup amp.


----------



## sidrpm

muzic4life said:


> Hi guys..
> I know this is long time ago thread. But i am curious about this product as well. Recently i tried to get continental v2 but the store they don't have it anymore and they wait for continental v3. Do you think is worth wait for conti v3 or i just grab this black beauty...thanks guys.


 
 Picking up from a long time ago. 
  
 What did you finally do my friend? Did you go for the portatube?


----------



## Leondinas

Hi.

 Where you get it for 60$ ?


----------



## Brooko

leondinas said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where you get it for 60$ ?


 
  
 Not sure who you're asking - but simple answer is that you won't get it for $60.  Cheapest I've seen it is 2nd hand (used) at around USD300.00 (and I'm still kicking myself for not buying at that level when I saw it!).  New it retails for USD 600-700.


----------



## Leondinas

brooko said:


> Not sure who you're asking - but simple answer is that you won't get it for $60.  Cheapest I've seen it is 2nd hand (used) at around USD300.00 (and I'm still kicking myself for not buying at that level when I saw it!).  New it retails for USD 600-700.


 
 "I'm not much of an IEM person (I prefer larger headphones), but this is a solid set. As previously mentioned, the bass is great, but the mid-range is also pretty solid. The highs and soundstage are decent.  I just prefer larger headphones, but at around $60, they're a great set for the price if you're in the market for IEMs. Certainly better than skullcandy and stock Apple earbuds."
  
  
 I think you just make a typo


----------



## Brooko

leondinas said:


> "I'm not much of an IEM person (I prefer larger headphones), but this is a solid set. As previously mentioned, the bass is great, but the mid-range is also pretty solid. The highs and soundstage are decent.  I just prefer larger headphones, but at around $60, they're a great set for the price if you're in the market for IEMs. Certainly better than skullcandy and stock Apple earbuds."
> 
> 
> I think you just make a typo


 
  
  
 I think the error is yours my friend.  The thread you are posting in is:
REVIEW : Jaben's GoVibe Porta Tube Amp - Review Thread (ex demo) It has nothing to do with $60 headphones


----------



## Leondinas

brooko said:


> I think the error is yours my friend.  The thread you are posting in is:
> REVIEW : Jaben's GoVibe Porta Tube Amp - Review Thread (ex demo) It has nothing to do with $60 headphones


 
 Oh dear . 

 The price i quote is from another person. Haha.

 Sorry my friend.


----------



## Wyd4

Just to express how much I love this amp...
 I recently bought it AGAIN.
  
  
 Couple of pics from my phone.
 DX90, Fiio IC (to be replaced), Silver DIY Cable made by a friend, JH7


----------



## Leondinas

How much you buy for it ?


----------



## sumit3175

I want to buy dt 770 pro to go with mine porta tube can some one tell how they sound and has any on tried this combination thanks.


----------



## Wyd4

How you liking it still?


----------



## sumit3175

This amp is like i never experienced before sound quality is excellent but i want to try them with dt 770 pro 260 ohm"s


----------



## ALLY195

I am a new newcomer of head-fi. And I am an audiophile from China. I may be not quite good at English.

Recently I have purchased HD650, and I am using HiFiman HM603 as the source. But the sound was not powerful enough to open the range of the sound field of HD650.

I am thinking about purchasing a GoVibe Porta Tube because I love the warm sound with slow bass.

However, I have discovered it uses ECC82 vacuum tube as input and operational amplifier as output, and I wish to change the op-amp in order to get a better performance.

So does anybody know what model of op-amp does GoVibe use?


----------



## Wyd4

NO idea sorry, it is very hard to get details from GoVibe products.
 Hopefully if someone has their PortaTube handy they can open it up?


----------



## dt23

is this the same amp as this one that was shown at their stand?
  
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0362/2465/files/blog_Tokyo-Headphone-Festival-105.jpg?985


----------



## Brooko

dt23 said:


> is this the same amp as this one that was shown at their stand?
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0362/2465/files/blog_Tokyo-Headphone-Festival-105.jpg?985


 
  
 Definitely not the same one I reviewed initially.  Still miss my P-T .....


----------



## Wyd4

I miss mine. Best portable amp I have ever bought... New... Twice. 
Face palm


----------



## Brooko

When I saw yours up for sale, it was very tempting to contact you and pull the trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - but it'll have to wait for another time sadly.


----------

